# Incident at Irish Village



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Let me take the time to tell you guys about a shameful event at Irish Village last weekend!
I was out with my boyfriend and 2 of his housemates just for a meal and a few drinks. The evening rather sucked so we left around 22:30. Outside we were passed by a bouncer carrying out a guy who we guessed did 'something'. They got to the gate before us and upon passing the scene this guy was obviously very drunk and was shouting and screaming about being thrown out, with his girlfriend joining in. Then there was this young british guy also joining in, I'm not sure what he had to do with this, and I could see things were getting violent. So I tried to hurry up the guys to get into the car but they were hovering and trying to watch. Eventually got in the car, was about the start it, when i realised only one other person was in the car with me and when I looked back I saw a pack of guys hitting each other, my boyfriend and friend included.
I was so angry at them for going back! 
The bouncers pulled everyone apart and the guys came to the car but the young brit followed them and wanted to go again. Shouting obscenities and death-threats and I had to put myself in front of him to stop him coming closer! So the friend got in the car but then my boyfriend was out again negotiating with the bouncers to call the police because the young guy was then hitting and banging on the locked doors to 'kill' our friend inside! Then he took pictures of us and our license plate, waving and smiling us goodbye as we pulled out eventually!
Now how the hell do people act like this (same as how they do in their home-countries I presume - my friends included!) when they knowingly moved to a country with very strict rules on this kind of behaviour! Do they not realise they can get into very serious trouble with the police???? Or do they think they are in invincable!!!!!
I was really shocked and ashamed about the bad name this gives us as expats!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Suid-Afrikaner said:


> Let me take the time to tell you guys about a shameful event at Irish Village last weekend!
> I was out with my boyfriend and 2 of his housemates just for a meal and a few drinks. The evening rather sucked so we left around 22:30. Outside we were passed by a bouncer carrying out a guy who we guessed did 'something'. They got to the gate before us and upon passing the scene this guy was obviously very drunk and was shouting and screaming about being thrown out, with his girlfriend joining in. Then there was this young british guy also joining in, I'm not sure what he had to do with this, and I could see things were getting violent. So I tried to hurry up the guys to get into the car but they were hovering and trying to watch. Eventually got in the car, was about the start it, when i realised only one other person was in the car with me and when I looked back I saw a pack of guys hitting each other, my boyfriend and friend included.
> I was so angry at them for going back!
> The bouncers pulled everyone apart and the guys came to the car but the young brit followed them and wanted to go again. Shouting obscenities and death-threats and I had to put myself in front of him to stop him coming closer! So the friend got in the car but then my boyfriend was out again negotiating with the bouncers to call the police because the young guy was then hitting and banging on the locked doors to 'kill' our friend inside! Then he took pictures of us and our license plate, waving and smiling us goodbye as we pulled out eventually!
> ...


Not good 

This is the kind of life I'm trying to move away from. Can only apologise that some of us Brits (hopefully a very small minority) don't know when we've had enough and try to solve all problems with our fists.

Not good at all


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Crazymazy, I wasn't talking about Brits specifically really. Us South Africans are just as quilty of using fists at every opportunity (well, not all of them of course) but it's really immature and annoying! Can only imagine what goes on in their heads to act like that.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I personally feel that when you have drunk people around making a fool of themselves, the best thing to do is simply to walk away and leave them to it. Unfortunately, whilst some people simply go off home to sleep off the effects of alcohol, others seem to fancy themselves as some sort of superhero and give others no amount of trouble cause apparently they are brave now and can beat up anyone. Some people will also obviously jump at every opportunity to cause trouble.

I imagine this incident must have been quite distressing but you just need to put it behind you and just move on. It's really not worth losing any sleep over that kind of behaviour. You are right though - in all probability, the bouncer did not get involved because, as you rightly say, he regards expats as being drunks.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

So what really happened then? Did you see why your boyfriend and friend ended up involved in the fight? I know its hard but I agree with Maz, when something kicks off the best thing to do is get away from the agro. Even if you are just watching, as you've experienced its easy to get dragged in and out there if the police got hold of you for being involved, as you've said you'd be in trouble! I'd string him up and tell him if there is a next time to keep well away even if he is just watching because he might not be so lucky.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Luckily they weren't in the UK. Otherwise they'd have had their head smashed in by the bouncers.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Luckily they weren't in the UK. Otherwise they'd have had their head smashed in by the bouncers.


lol, shouldn't really but thats sooo right. Different ends of the scale it seems, UAE and UK.


----------



## YaGatDatRite (Aug 7, 2008)

*A Growth Export for Britain: Boozing*

A Growth Export for Britain: Boozing

A Growth Export for Britain: Boozing - Yahoo! News

REcently there was a Fox vid showing how many Brits arrested overseas for "bad behavior"... he he. Spain - 1450 Brits arrested in 2007, US - 2000+ arrests, and even in Greece, Cyprus, and other places.

Bring it on babay  I like my yummy-yummy-tasty-bevrej


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

woah reminds me of the throw downs back in Houston, every night we go out


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

YaGatDatRite said:


> REcently there was a Fox vid showing how many Brits arrested overseas for "bad behavior"...


Faux News is usually my first port of call after devouring the Mail and Express.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Luckily they weren't in the UK. Otherwise they'd have had their head smashed in by the bouncers.


Not just that, they would all have been lucky not to get themselves arrested and end up spending a night in the cells!


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Guys I know everyone likes to joke about 'Brits Abroad' but is anyone aware that the Dubai prisons are full of British expats? Guys picked up for drinking and fighting, people who ignore the traffic laws...you name it. We might think we live in a reasonably liberal place but a lot of people seem to forget that the UAE is a muslim country - drinking and fighting is VERY illegal and you will get arrested


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Apparently it's ok for locals to bash you though!!!!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

alli said:


> Apparently it's ok for locals to bash you though!!!!


Sometimes I think you have to pick the fights you can win.




mazdaRX8 said:


> woah reminds me of the throw downs back in Houston, every night we go out


I expect them there, but not here. We'll have to talk about this C.


The one thing that can't be defended at all, is why the guy or anyone so intoxicated is being served. One problem with such business practices today is that they want the money, but the problem to be for someone else. The best practice might be to go back to the Irish Village, speak with the management, tell them why you will not be going back, and let your money speak. Chances are they may make a rule where they don't serve anyone so trashed, in order to make money.


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

I was at a brunch at The Cellar near th eirish village on friday... then continued the festivities at the irish village. Was a cracking day! Absolutley loved it there. So dont be put off going. 

Oh, and I was very happy that I was still getting served even though quite intoxicated!!! Saying that, the worst I ever do is hug people and tell them I love them!


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Hopeful, I think they got involved because the friend WANTED to and coaxed my boyfriend into joining him for a good ol' fashioned brawl!
Had another incident last weekend so seems to be his style. At least I know that now and will make sure none of the rest of us ever get involved again. Anyway, I'm sure he'll manage to get himself locked up sometime soon and maybe that's the only way for him to learn how to behave in public.


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

*Night out*

Can anyone point me in the direction of the thread for the forum night out? I saw it somewhere but now I can't find it again! Would really like to be there!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Suid-Afrikaner said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of the thread for the forum night out? I saw it somewhere but now I can't find it again! Would really like to be there!


 Its at the very top of the page. ..each month, we will make a sticky for you.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Nationalities aside*

We all have agro males, include one for Australia. I was glad to read that you like me have respect for our host nation, I think that we should be more tolerant and respectful of the customs of people of the country we are only guests in. As they should respect our way of life when visiting our country.


----------

